# HGH Frag 176-191



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

looking at this what are peopls opion on this and at what does etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it works but needs to be used in doses of 1g per jab, found it effective when jabbed am before cardio


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it works but needs to be used in doses of 1g per jab, found it effective when jabbed am before cardio


any side effects mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no not really


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

is it worth try it ???

seen very different opinions bout it ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unless dieting i don't see how someone would get the benefit from it over say GH or a peptide


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump for this thread cant be bothered to start a new one lol. is anyone on here currently running this? how doe you rate it etc? cheers.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

one more for luck . . .


----------



## big muscle (Oct 28, 2010)

what does this effect? fat loss or gain weight? did this do better than GHRP-6?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

big muscle said:


> what does this effect? fat loss or gain weight? did this do better than GHRP-6?


From the sound of it no


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I rate it 100% but like Pscarb said unless you are dieting and got it totally nailed you are wasting your time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big muscle said:


> what does this effect? fat loss or gain weight? did this do better than GHRP-6?


it is the fatburning chain of GH so it effects fatloss and no it is not better than GHRP...


----------

